

The Effect of Language Choice on Revision Control Systems (2011) - d0mine
http://plg.uwaterloo.ca/~migod/846/2011-Winter/projects/Simon-LanguageChoiceVCS-report.pdf

======
d0mine
_The motivation for this paper arose from a comment by a developer for the
open-source game The Battle for Wesnoth [15], who suggested that modifying
their scenario scripting language to allow a more compact, expressive form
would not lead to a reduction in scenario size but instead an in- crease in
feature count._ </quote>

